# What's your smoker album?



## reggaeuplifts (Jun 9, 2008)

when i'm to light one i put on stack$ crazee & confused album. i been smokin' to it since i first heard it over at fontana. you should def check it out. 

what album do you listen to when you're about to put one in the air?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dj tiesto - in search of sunrise 1

weed, ex..that's my goto album for all influences


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 9, 2008)

dark side of the moon - pink floyd


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 9, 2008)

^ Any pink floyd will do.
Dark side of the moon would go good if I was in a really heavy confused high.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 10, 2008)

this has been getting all the play lately

::: PROJECT GROUNDATION MASSIVE :::


----------



## Doalude (Jun 10, 2008)

David Gilmours first solo album, and Wish You Were Here.......Pink Floyd.....Right On!!!!!


----------



## Bain (Jun 10, 2008)

Sublime - Sublime


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 11, 2008)

I have never been able to appreciate sublime. I have given them tons of plays and attempts for something to even catch. I just can never get into it.


----------



## Bain (Jun 12, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> I have never been able to appreciate sublime. I have given them tons of plays and attempts for something to even catch. I just can never get into it.


That's the great thing about music. Each person identifies differently with each band. Even when I'm not smoking it is one of my favorite albums front to back.


----------



## BongSith8686 (Jun 12, 2008)

1984- van halen 

stillmatic - nas

any bob marley 

Grateful dead from the mars hotel


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral

OR if you haven't seen it:

YouTube - The Fibonacci in Lateralus


----------



## SraGreen (Jun 15, 2008)

Most definitely, most absolutely...Porcupine Tree's _Deadwing._ It's hard rock guitar, with pleasant vocals, and then it shifts into calm, mellow, tree-hugging.

That album has changed my life while stoned...I just forget how. 

I was staring at my ceiling, and all the notes seemed to make perfect sense...


----------

